# Logan Metal Lathe - $450 Greensboro NC



## HarryJM (Dec 27, 2019)

Noticed the below add this morning posted 4 hours ago.
https://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/d/greensboro-logan-metal-lathe/7045011703.html


----------



## Choiliefan (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks like an 11" model so 5C collet capable.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 27, 2019)

And the guy even has a chuck board, the ways might be in good shape!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 27, 2019)

That's a reasonable price. Most Old Iron around here have gold plated prices.


----------



## Choiliefan (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 29, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> View attachment 308824
> View attachment 308824



Thanks for posting the screenshot, because it's GONE.........


----------



## middle.road (Dec 29, 2019)

Heck the QCTP was worth an easy $100 I'd wager.


----------

